# [OT] Neuer Prozessor ?

## easy2k

Ich beabsichtige ein System umzurüsten bzw. aufzurüsten.

Welchen Prozessor würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?

Pentium4

AMD64

Athlon-XP

Oder gibt es noch andere Vorschläge? 

Allerdings wollte ich für den Proz. nicht mehr als 200 ausgeben.

Danke schonmal für eure Meinung.

```

Pentium® 4 Processor 530 (3000 MHz)

Sockel 775 

FC-LGA4, "Prescott"

MMX, SSE3,Advanced Transfer Cache (ATC),Hyper Pipelined, NetBurst,Rapid Execution Engine,Hyperthreading

Bustakt 800 MHz (Quadpumped)

L1-Cache 16 kByte

L2-Cache 1024 kByte

```

```

Athlon 64 3000+ (1800 MHz)

Sockel 939

OPGA, "Winchester"

MMX, SSE, SSE2, AMD64, Cool'n'Quiet,NX-Bit

Bustakt 1000 MHz (HyperTransport)

L1-Cache 128 kByte

L2-Cache 512 kByte

```

```

Athlon XP 3000+ (2167 MHz)

Sockel A

OPGA, "Barton"

MMX, ISSE, 3DNow! Professional

Bustakt 333 MHz (DDR)

L1-Cache 128 kByte

L2-Cache 512 kByte

```

Habe vergessen zu erwähnen das Board und Speicher noch neu dazukommen.

Aber das soll eine andere Geschichte sein.

Meine GeForce FX 5600XT und diverse andere Sachen (Laufwerke,Sound unsw.)werde ich weiter nutzen.Last edited by easy2k on Tue Jan 04, 2005 10:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## moe

Ich glaub da wirst du viele Antworten bekommen, aber jeder findet nen anderen Proz am besten. "Den besten Prozessor" gibts genausowenig wie die beste Linuxdistribution. (ausser Gentoo natürlich  :Wink:  )

200 ist nur der Proz oder? Ökonomisch interessant, ist natürlich auch dein jetziges Board, und wenn man es für einen der o.g. Prozessoren weiterverwenden kann, ist der natürlich der beste.

Wenn nicht, sollte man auch noch die entsprechenden Mainboardpreise in seine Überlegungen mit einbeziehen.

Mir persönlich sagt von den 3en der P4 am meisten zu, da er den grössten L2-Cache hat und mir Intel sympathischer als AMD ist (obwohl deren Image seit der DVD-Inside Sache gelitten hat).

Einen AMD64 würd ich erst kaufen, wenn die Betriebssysteme problemloser 64Bit fähig sind. Ausserdem falls du ne ATI hast wirst du da auch n bissel Probleme bekommen, da es noch keine 64Bit Treiber von ATI gibt.

Den Athlon XP würd ich nur kaufen, wenn aus finanziellen Gründen kein Intel in Betracht kommt.

Aber wie gesagt, das ist meine subjektive Meinung, den besten Prozessor gibts nicht, und erst recht nicht, wenn du uns nicht verrätst was du eigentlich mit dem Rechner tun willst.

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Dr_Pepper

Alo ich bin momentan höchst begeistert von meinem Pentium M 745 ...   :Wink: 

Spass beiseite - also ich würde eher Richtung AMD64 tendieren, wobei ich keine Erfahrung mit AMD64 habe...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## silents

Hallo,

Ich tendiere zum AMD 64 weil die Stromaufnahme geringer ist als beim Prescott.

So weit ich das noch weiß liegt der Prescott bei 80 Watt und der AMD bei 60 Watt.

Der Aufwand den Prescott zu kühlen ist höher und meist lauter als beim AMD Athlon 64.

Gruß

----------

## silents

Aber was hast du eigentlich mit deinem PC vor?

Gruß

----------

## blueyellow

Ich werde mir ende Januar anfangs Februar einen AMD64 zulegen... den schnellsten den es dann geben wird (wahrscheinlich ist das dann immernoch der FX-55)

Im Detail:

ASUS A8N-SLI

1 GB Dual Channel DDR von Kingston

AMD64 FX-55

ASUS EN6800 PCI-e

Seagate Barracuda 200GB SATA

Plextor DVD

Plextor CDRW

KEIN FLOPPY !!!   :Wink: 

----------

## schotter

ich würd dir auch zum amd64 raten, zum einen geht schon recht viel, zum anderen kannst du immernoch ein 32bit-system aufsetzen.

----------

## Netcat

Ich habe einen AMD64 mit einem 32bit gentoo drauf und es läuft sehr gut und schnell. Auf 64bit werde ich erst aufrüsten, wenn alles sicher sauber läuft.

Ich würde dir also auch einen AMD64 vorschlagen.

----------

## Hilefoks

Ich würde ebenfalls einen AMD64 nehmen!

@moe: Ich finde es irgendwie komisch sich den Rechner danach auszusuchen was Linux kann. Ich habe mir bisher immer einen Rechner gekauft der wirklich was kann und dann versucht die Kiste unter Linux zu betreiben... Und letztlich hat es immer funktioniert (okay, ein internes Modem läuft immer noch nicht).

----------

## Lenz

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> @moe: Ich finde es irgendwie komisch sich den Rechner danach auszusuchen was Linux kann. Ich habe mir bisher immer einen Rechner gekauft der wirklich was kann und dann versucht die Kiste unter Linux zu betreiben... Und letztlich hat es immer funktioniert (okay, ein internes Modem läuft immer noch nicht).

 

Was ist daran komisch? Seitdem ich Linux verwende achte ich auch darauf, dass die Hardware die ich kaufe (Einzelteile) auch 100% kompatibel zu Linux ist. Ich mag da lieber nicht zocken, später ärgert man sich dann.

----------

## Hilefoks

Na,ja - ich habe mir vor 1 1/2 Jahren z.B. ein Centrino-Laptop zugelegt. Zu der Zeit wurde aber noch nicht besonders viel an diesem Gerät unterstützt. 

Allerdings ist ein Centrino Laptop das beste x86 Laptop was auf dem Markt ist. Und inzwischen gibt es auch fast nichts was ich nicht zum laufen bekommen habe.

----------

## moe

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Ich würde ebenfalls einen AMD64 nehmen!
> 
> @moe: Ich finde es irgendwie komisch sich den Rechner danach auszusuchen was Linux kann. Ich habe mir bisher immer einen Rechner gekauft der wirklich was kann und dann versucht die Kiste unter Linux zu betreiben... Und letztlich hat es immer funktioniert (okay, ein internes Modem läuft immer noch nicht).

 

Hab doch gar nirgends gesagt:

 *Ichselbst wrote:*   

> wenn die Betriebssysteme problemloser 64Bit fähig sind

 

Aber trotzdem würd ichs danach aussuchen, da ich mir den PC danach aussuche was ich mit ihm machen will, und wenn ich Linux benutzen will, such ich mir einen aus, der dazu gut ist. Wenn ich spielen will nehm ich ne Geforce oder Radeon, und keine Matrox obwohls technisch und qualitativ vielleicht bessere Karten sind. Usw..

----------

## Haldir

Die Gretchenfrage bei sowas ist zur Zeit auch noch das Motherboard, brauchst du /willst du PCI-E etc.

Grundsätzlich sind die Intel Chipsätze noch um einiges besser als die Chipsätze für AMD, aber das ist primär für Langzeit/Servereinsätze relevant.

Ich würd mir nen Centrino Mobo+ Centrino kaufen, wenn du das Geld übrig hast.

Rechenleistungstechnisch nehmen sich AMD und Intel nicht viel, wenn du viel "Number Crunchen" willst, (SETI etc.), ist nen AMD besser als nen P4

----------

## easy2k

Danke erstmal für Eure zahlreichen Antworten.

Eine Frage Hätte ich da noch.

Wenn ich nun den AMD64 nehme und eine Win-Partition zum zocken einrichte brauche ich da die 64-Variante von XP oder geht das auch mit der XP-Pro.

Zur zeit siehts bei mir so aus

1.Platte 10gb

Win-XP und Linux-swap

2.Platte 40gb

/boot

/ (das root-system)

/home

windows-temp (für temporäre daten und swapfile)

3. und 4. Platte hängen am raid-controler 2x80 gb

Datenpartition

----------

## Lenz

Da der AMD64_x86 ein Hybridprozessor ist, kannst du auch das "alte" 32 Bit Windows verwenden.

----------

## phixom

Der AMD64 kann sowohl 32 als auch 64 bit native. D.h. fast alle 32 bit x86 Betriebssysteme sollten darauf laufen.

Ob man Linux im 64 Bit oder 32 Bit-Mode laufen lassen will, kommt darauf an, was man machen will. Will man z.B. ein ausgereiftes System in dem alles läuft, auch 32 Bit Binaries und will nicht mehr als 4 GB Ram einsetzen reicht 32 Bit vollkommen aus, zumahl der Speicherverbrauch (Ram. HDD) dann fast nur halb so groß ist. Will man das neuste vom neusten, viel 64 Bit Testen, große Datenmengen bearbeiten,...., dann 64 Bit.

phixom

PS: Dank Cool'n'Quite und besseren Design verbraucht der AMD Prozi weniger Strom als ein vergleichbarer P4.

----------

## dakjo

Meine meinung, Pentium, dann sparst dir die Heizkosten im Winter.

Besser für die Wintermonate sind da nur MIPS und HPPA.

Meine Octane hat nen 595 WATT Netzteil.

----------

## z4Rilla

Was hat es eigentlich mit diesem Sockel 775 auf sich (ausser PCI-Express)?

Und gibts von der *Performance* einen merkbaren Unterschied zu 478 ?

----------

## Genone

Also ich mag meinen 3000+ Winchester, allerdings bin ich ja auch der Meinung dass der P4 die grösste Grütze ist die Intel je entwickelt hat.

----------

## Sonic Lux

 *Genone wrote:*   

> Also ich mag meinen 3000+ Winchester, allerdings bin ich ja auch der Meinung dass der P4 die grösste Grütze ist die Intel je entwickelt hat.

 

Da bist du nicht der einzigste ...

Aber dank Pentium M zeiht auch Intel wieder das sie es nicht verlernt haben. Inteligente Prozessorarchitektur ist halt um Welten besser als MegaHerz immer höher treiben.

Leider verkauft sich ein das bei Lidl, Aldi etc nicht so gut, da die Kunden einfach auf die großen Zahlen reinfallen  :Laughing: 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Sonic

----------

## nexus780

 *silents wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich tendiere zum AMD 64 weil die Stromaufnahme geringer ist als beim Prescott.
> 
> So weit ich das noch weiß liegt der Prescott bei 80 Watt und der AMD bei 60 Watt.
> ...

 

Also die TDP vom Prescott is 117W oder so und die nutzt er auch, zumindest annaehernd. Nen Winchester Athlon64 (S939, 90nm, 3000+ bis 3500+, abartig gut zu uebertakten) hat zwar auch ne TDP von glaube 69W, aber (laut tomshardware) davon benutzen die Winchesters nur max. gut 30W. IMO qualifiziert das den Winchester als "besten" fuer praktisch alles (es ist mit - vernuenftigem! - Uebertakten der schnellste Prozessor auf dem Markt), nur wenn einem selbst die 30W zu viel sind kann man noch nen Pentium M nehmen - muss dann aber mit den miserabel ausgestatteten (im Vgl. zu z.B. Asus A8N-SLI) Boards leben. Der M braucht glaube bis zu 20-25W.

----------

## willmannand

 *Netcat wrote:*   

> Ich habe einen AMD64 mit einem 32bit gentoo drauf und es läuft sehr gut und schnell. Auf 64bit werde ich erst aufrüsten, wenn alles sicher sauber läuft.

 

Ich habe einen AMD64-Prozessor und ein 64bit gentoo darauf laufen. Es läuft einwandfrei und stabil so wie ich es von meinem früheren 32bit-System her kenne. Das einzige Problem ist derzeit noch der ISDN-Internetzugang, der bei mir nicht funktionieren wollte. Seit ich seit zwei Wochen ADSL habe, hat sich das Problem gelöst und ich kann normal unter Gentoo arbeiten.

----------

## platinumviper

Deine Frage ist nicht einfach zu beantworten, wir wissen ja nicht was Du mit dem Rechner machen willst  :Wink:  . Grundsätzlich gehört 64 Bit natürlich die Zukunft, nicht umsonst haben die Hersteller leistungsfähigerer Prozessoren z.T. schon vor über 10 Jahren auf 64 Bit umgestellt. Auf meinem AMD64 läuft ein 64-Bit Gentoo absolut stabil und die meisten 32-Bit Binaries laufen auch. Es dürfte auch nur eine Frage der Zeit sein, bis die Hersteller proprietärer Software auch 64-Bit Programme/Plugins liefern. Auf http://www.gentoo-stats.org/index.php?c=archstats ist ein stetig ansteigender Prozentsatz von x86_64 Systemen zu beobachten, bei ernsten Problemen mit der PC 64 Bit Technologie unter Gentoo-Linux wäre das sicher anders. Zur Geschwindigkeit sagt genlop:

Mon Nov 29 13:29:04 2004 >>> sys-devel/gcc-3.4.2-r2

       merge time: 17 minutes and 27 seconds.

(auf einem Dual Pentium 4 Xeon, 1024 KB Cache, 2400 MHz, 1024 MB RAM mit aktiviertem HT (also vier virtuelle Prozessoren))

Wed Nov  3 01:47:48 2004 --> sys-devel/gcc-3.4.2-r2

       merge time: 19 minutes and 4 seconds.

(auf einem AMD64 3000+, 512 MB Cache, 2000 MHz, 1024 MB RAM)

Ein Vorteil der Intel Prozessoren ist die HT-Technologie, ein amoklaufender Prozess belegt nur die halbe CPU, Du kannst ihn meistens mit der anderen virtuellen CPU noch killen ohne die Reset-Taste zu bemühen.

An Deiner Stelle würde ich jetzt gar nichts kaufen, warte die CeBit ab, danach gibt es meistens den "alten Krempel vom Vorjahr" zu wesentlich günstigeren Preisen.  :Very Happy: 

platinumviper

----------

## platinumviper

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Meine Octane hat nen 595 WATT Netzteil.

 

Verarsch uns nicht, ein guter Teil davon wird für überdurchschnittlich hohe Rechenleistung der Prozessoren (bezogen auf die Taktfrequenz) verschwendet. Gib's zu: Du frierst  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

SCNR

platinumviper

P.S.

Läuft die unter Linux oder IRIX? Früher gabs Probleme bei Prozessoren ab 8000 oder 10000, geht das jetzt? Ich hab hier ne zweistellige Anzahl SGIs laufen, von Single-CPU Desktops bis 12-CPU Server. Würde gerne 'mal einige auf Gentoo umstellen, "wenn ich mal Zeit hab (tm)" und wenn es aussichtsreich ist.

----------

## kleinerfreak

Ich rate zu einem AMD64...

Gentoo als 64-Bit-System rennt bei mir wunderbar, es gab bisher keine Probleme aufgrund der 64-Bit... Cool'n'Quiet geht recht einfach per powernowd zu regeln, der Rechner wird dadurch angenehm leise und stromsparend(er). 

P4 würde ich auf keinen Fall nehmen, der ist elend hoh getaktet (3 GHz aufwärts), zieht viel Strom (80 Watt aufwärts   :Rolling Eyes:  ) und rechnet zu allem Überfluss auch noch langsam... Langsamer als ein wesentlich niedrig getakteter AMD64 in den meisten Fällen auf jeden Fall... Oder nur gering schneller... Und zu guter letzt sind die P4 schweineteuer!

MfG

kleinerfreak

----------

## C.W.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ... reicht 32 Bit vollkommen aus, zumahl der Speicherverbrauch (Ram. HDD) dann fast nur halb so groß ist [als mit 64bit]
> 
> 

 

Oh bitte. Das ist doch Müll. Was hat den die Registerbreite einer CPU mit dem Platz auf meiner HDD zu tun? Das sagt einem doch schon der gesunde Menschenverstand. Klar sind die Binaries etwas größer weil die Operanden doppelt so groß sind. Das macht aber wohl deutlich weniger als 5% aus. Weit weg von 100%...

----------

## Lars

Habe mir gerade letzten Monat einen Athlon64 3000+ (939) 1.8GHz zugelegt.   :Shocked:  Himmel ist das Teil schnell. Das schnellste was ich vorher hatte war ein PIII500. Auch der PIV1800 auf der Arbeit ist nur noch halb so schnell, trotz gleicher GHz Zahl.   :Wink:   Dabei bin ich noch nicht mal auf AMD64 umgestiegen, was ich aber machen möchte.   :Cool: 

Nichts destotrotz, diesen Prozessor kann ich nur empfehlen. Bis jetzt läuft alles rund.

Wer fragt, was ist schnell, 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge xorg-x11

 

in ca. 55min. Kann allerdings sein, das ccache hier stark geholfen hat, da ich es mehrfach machen mußte.

----------

## PrakashP

Preislich am interessantesten ist ein Athlon-XP System, aber für ein wenig mehr kann man schon ein Athlon64 System bekommen. P4 würde ich niemals nehmen, zu teuer und zu unökonomisch. Man muß den A64 ja nicht mit 64bit füttern, wenn man keine Lust auf Experimente hat, aber hat dennoch die Möglicheit dazu.

@Lars

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie und womit du xorg-x11 kompilierst, aber bin mit meinen Athlon XP teilweise schneller:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>      Thu Dec 23 11:36:20 2004 >>> x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4
> 
>        merge time: 49 minutes and 11 seconds.
> ...

 

Ab Januar sollte ccache einen EInfluß genommen haben, allerdings wurde teilweise statt mit 2,2GHz auch mit <1,4GHz kompiliert.

Ich denke darum sieht man, daß man nciht unbedingt einen Athlon64 braucht, sondern ein XP noch genug Leistung hat.

----------

